# Exo terra incubator not working properly after 6 months?



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

My exo terra incubator was bought at christmas and has been running to create temps for male leos around 31 degrees. And over the last few days it drops to 24 and then goes back up to 31? Any reason why this could be? I have had to turn my homemade female incubator into a male one which I am not happy about and if there is a fault in the machine I will be getting back to where i bought it from ASAP!

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

It does sound faulty, id take it back and get it replaced personnally whilst its still in warranty.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> It does sound faulty, id take it back and get it replaced personnally whilst its still in warranty.


Well i bought it online so i cant just take it back but thanks ill contact them straight away.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Well i bought it online so i cant just take it back but thanks ill contact them straight away.


 Oh right the best thing to do would be get in touch and see if they think its faulty and they may get a courier to collect it.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Oh right the best thing to do would be get in touch and see if they think its faulty and they may get a courier to collect it.


Just sent a message away thanks for the help.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Just sent a message away thanks for the help.


 No problem .


----------

